# ADHD and Psychiatric Drugs vs Alternative Treatment Methods



## playtime (Dec 27, 2008)

*Summary of Article:* With reference to ADHD – (which, in the main, refers to children/adults with attention, behavior and learning problems). There is a lot of contention with the populace as to whether psychiatric drug treatment is the route to take in treating ADHD, or holistic/nutritional/medical treatment, (without the use of psychiatric drugs). This article gives insight on both forms of treatment together with suggestions on how to decide which treatment is best.

So-called “ADHD” (Attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder) was classified and voted into existence in 1987 by the American Psychiatric Association (APA).

In the main, ADHD relates to children/adults having attention, behavior and learning problems. These type problems, of course, have been around since time immemorial! Treating these type problems the psychiatric way, involves the prescribing of potentially very high-risk drugs (like Ritalin®, Adderall®, Concerta®, etc.)

Alternative methods for treating people with attention, behavior and learning problems (ADHD) is holistic/nutritional/medical, without the use of psychiatric drugs.

Based on the research I’ve carried out, there is contention, (disagreement and arguments), within the public marketplace as to which route to take, either: 1) The psychiatric way using their drugs, or: 2) The holistic/nutritional/medical way, without the use of psychiatric drugs. 

At the end of the day, to arrive at a rational conclusion on this problem, (as with any situation in life), statistics need to be viewed to evaluate the best course of action to take – either, treatment program 1) or 2) above. This evaluation to include: a) The effects created from ingesting psychiatric drugs, prescribed for attention, behavior and learning problems, or similar. And: b) The effects created from alternative treatment methods, (holistic/nutritional/medical), without the use of psychiatric drugs.

My conclusions from statistics viewed, (arrived at after intense research carried out), are as follows:

*1)* Psychiatric methods: without question, the ingestion of psychiatric drugs is a 'hit or miss' affair or ‘a shot in the dark’. These drugs, (Ritalin, Adderall, Concerta, and similar) -- even though, possibly at times, giving the apparency of ‘working’, have potentially high-risks of adverse effect(s) occurring, (short or long term).
So, is this type of treatment a method with overall safety and a 'fair bet'?

Compared to:

*2)* Holistic/nutritional/medical methods: (as outlined in Dr. Mary Ann Block's book ‘No More ADHD’, and similarly by many other Dr’s. of her ilk across the world). These methods involve locating the source of the problem, and treating accordingly (without, of course, the use of psychiatric drugs). These actions are a least intrusive methodology, without any 'potential high-risks' involved.
Do these types of treatment methods provide overall safety and are they fair bets?

*Result of 1)* above -- with statistics of uncertainty as regards the outcome, (based on statistics of suffering that has occurred and is continuing to occur), this is an unfair bet and carries with it a high-risk potential for suffering!

*Result of 2)* above -- with very good, continued statistics of success from these types of treatments, this is a fair bet and very safe!

*Conclusion:* The action of ingesting psychiatric drugs is potentially dangerous!
The action of locating a very good holistic/nutritional/medical Dr., (that carries out similar successful actions as Dr. Mary Ann Block), that has a past high success rate in treating patients with attention, behavior, learning or similar problems (without the use of psychiatric drugs) *is the way to go!*

*My recommendation:* anybody with attention, behavior or learning problems, (or similar), carry out the necessary research to arrive at their own rational conclusion as to what course of action to take in treating the problem.

*Or:* if anybody is already taking psychiatric drugs for these or similar problems, I recommend they, or somebody on their behalf, carry out new or further research and arrive at a rational conclusion as to what course of action to take.

You should be able to obtain sufficient statistics from research on the Internet.

All the very best,

playtime
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A teacher friend alerted me to several of her student’s problems, due to taking the psychiatric drug Ritalin. I then read Dr. Mary Ann Block's book, 'No More ADHD', which gives startling information on the truths of the effects of psychiatric drugs; together with successful alternative solutions in assisting children with attention, behavior and learning problems - further details at adhdtruth.com


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 28, 2008)

This seems "woolly" and vague in places and the overall impression I get is that you have started with a conclusion in mind, which does not lead to a fair assessment.



playtime said:


> *Summary of Article:* With reference to ADHD – (which, in the main, refers to children/adults with attention, behavior and learning problems). There is a lot of contention with the populace (within?) as to whether (You do not need "as to" psychiatric drug treatment is the route to take in treating ADHD, or holistic/nutritional/medical treatment, (without the use of psychiatric drugs). This article gives insight on both forms of treatment together with suggestions on how to decide which treatment is best.
> 
> So-called (demeaning and unnecessary)“ADHD” (Attention-deficit hyperactivity disorder) was classified and voted into existence in 1987 by the American Psychiatric Association (APA).
> 
> ...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 28, 2008)

It occurs to me that behavior/behaviour may be the difference between American and UK spelling. Apologies if this is the case


----------



## The Backward OX (Dec 28, 2008)

When I was a kid the preferred treatment for kids displaying any of this nonsense was a good hard kick in the arse.

Even today there is ample evidence of kids blackmailing parents with unacceptable behaviour simply because the parents are too pantywaisted to belt them when it's needed. If any kid of mine had put on a turn in a supermarket screaming for lollies (candies), he/she would have copped a hit that would have knocked them into the middle of next week. How many times do you think a kid is going to take that before they wise up and learn what's acceptable behaviour?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 28, 2008)

It is my opinion that an adult who resorts to physical violence with a child is taking the lazy, easy way out. With their greater knowledge, self awareness and experience they should be able to deal with a child without that, if they care for them enough to apply themselves a little. I would think this to be especially the case with their own children when they have the advantage of intimate knowledge of the child and all that previous upbringing, if they bothered with it.
 Seeing people smack children in public is less common nowadays but when I do I assume my parade ground "Colonel Mustard" voice and say loudly "That's the way, give the little devil a good hiding, not enough discipline nowadays, spare the rod and spoil the child, go on give them a damn good smack, they deserve it, it hurts you more than it hurts them, it's only for their own good, get stuck in there!"
 One rarely gets that far, and there is one parent who will at least think twice before doing that again.


----------



## Galivanting (Dec 28, 2008)

i prefer the verbally abusive parenting method myself
... but thats hardly on topic


you know though.... berate belittle degrade your children into behaving


----------



## Raging_Hopeful (Dec 28, 2008)

See, this is an issue I always get on odds with people about. And here I go again...

When I was a kid/teen, my mother slapped me in the face exactly 3 times in my life. Each time I can perfectly recount the why, when, and how. And I can honestly say that each time I totally deserved it. My mother was more verbally abusive than physical while my grandma was both. But if I was spanked, I got over it way faster than if my parental figure said I was a bad girl and screamed at me. Because after the spanking is over, you still get a hug. I always felt more loved than I did when I was screamed at and sent to my room. That's not love. -Thats- the easy way out. 

That being said, I'm not a "slap the kid around every time he/she pisses you off" but I am not above a little physical reinforcement. I've run into WAAAAAY too many parents who don't do ANYTHING but plead, scream, and/or storm off with their child in tow. How does that solve anything? 

I have a lot of admiration for parents who can lean down, close to their screaming child, and say very calmly "I am going to take you to the bathroom and spank you if you don't stop," and then watch as the child lapses into silence. Then the mother smiles, takes the child's hand and they tottle off together to shop for other things. I don't see it very often but I'd prefer that over kids who grow up thinking their shit don't stink and that they are entitled to success. I'm 22 and I find myself surrounded by people who grew up that way. It makes me sick. Really.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Dec 28, 2008)

What about the newer non-stimulant drugs like Strattera?  I would never allow my child to take the pure amphetamine salt that Adderall provides, but I think the problem is more serious (in some cases, ADHD is obviously over-diagnosed) than just bullshit holistic methods can fix.


----------

